# T14 Armata - the move towards robotic heavy tanks



## Brian G Turner (May 7, 2015)

The new Russian T-14 Armata is being described as a step towards robotic tanks, with the turret apparently remote controlled and shells automatically loaded:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-32478937



> The Armata tank has an unmanned turret and a 125mm smooth-bore cannon that can fire guided missiles as well as shells.
> 
> The three-man crew has better protection than in existing Russian tanks. They will be housed in a reinforced chamber, away from the main gun, Russian media report.
> 
> ...



More on that, and other recent Russian military hardware, here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-32588868


----------



## Ray McCarthy (May 7, 2015)

Inevitable given history of guided Missiles, Cruise Missiles (really a robotic almost plane) and Drones.
Smaller robotic and remote controlled vehicles have existed for many years.
(Does the General Dynamics Tellurian version of a Mars Rover carry missiles, RPG and machine gun?)


----------



## Foxbat (May 7, 2015)

In these times when asymmetrical warfare is the watchword of the day, I've often wondered if the sun was setting on the idea of the Main Battle Tank because, let's face it, tanks like the Challenger and M1 Abrams were designed with the expectation that they would be facing their Soviet counterparts and not terrorists using unconventional methods.

Well, it seems like those days aren't going to go away soon. Russia is predicted to reveal its new Main Battle Tank at its annual parade on May 9th. Reported to be armed with a 125mm gun (the largest on any tank ever) it's arguably the most advanced and toughest tank in the world. 

Did the Cold War just get a little hotter?

http://sputniknews.com/military/20150426/1021398947.html


----------



## Venusian Broon (May 7, 2015)

Possibly. Or they could be getting rid of their old fleet of T-72's (and T-90's) and replacing it with a modern design. We will probably have to do the same when the Challenger II runs out of life (sometime in 2025-35 apparently), and I'm sure the US _definitely _have a new improved tank design on the cards.

The 125mm gun looks standard Russian kit and shell size - the T-72's basic gun was that size, but the article does state that it might be up-tooled to a 152mm which would make it as you say the largest on any main battle tank ever.


----------



## Foxbat (May 8, 2015)

Looks like I made a booboo  and a mod had to merge my post with this one. 

Note to self - _remember to wear your specs when reading the forum_ (_you're not getting any younger after all_)


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 8, 2015)

It's okay - I'd posted in the SFF Lounge, so it wouldn't have been so visible. The Technology board probably was the best place for the discussion after all.


----------

